# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  كل عام و أنتم بخير .. تهنئة الأعضاء

## دموع الغصون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعضاء منتديات الحصن الأردنية 
أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير 

عبق الرحمة، ونسائم المغفرة، وبشرى العتق من النار .. إنه شهر رمضان ..
ما أجمل ليلك يارمضان .. 
ليل العابدين المنطرحين بأعتاب سيدهم 
ولكلٍ مسألة.. زفرات..تلو زفرات... 
تحكي آلام عمر ٍ سطِّرت صفحاته بمداد ذنب 
يرجو محواً مع كل زفرة...
ومع كل دمعة متحدرة على خد.. 
أسأل الله أن يعطينا أطيب مافى ( محبه الله )
وأن يرينا أحسن ما فى الجنه ( رؤيه الله )
وأن ينفعنا بأنفع الكتب ( كتاب الله ) 
وأن يجمعنا بأبر الخلق ( رسول الله ) 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات ونفع بنا وبكم الاسلام واعز المسلمين وجعلنا واياكم الخير لكل عام وبلغنا واياكم شهره المعظم فى أتم صحة وأسعد حال وجعلنا وإياكم من عتقاء الشهر المبارك 
اللهم ارزقنا فعل اوامرك واجتناب نواهيك وارزقنا زاد التقوى واغفر لنا اسرافنا فى امرنا وتقبل توبتنا على ما فعلنا اجعل لنا هذا الشهر طهوراوتقبل من سائر الاعمال ابتغاء
وجهك يا كريم اللهم لاتجعلنا من المخذولين 
اللهم لا تذهب عنا هذا الشهر الا وغفرت لنا انت ارحم الراحمين 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم سائر الاعمال
كل عام ونحن على الطاعات أدوم 
كل عام و أنتك إلى الله أقرب .. 
كل عام وانتم بخير..

أسرة منتديات الحصن الأردنية تهنئكم بحلول عيد الفطر السعيد نسأل الله لنا ولكم السعادة والرضا و الهدايه من رب العباد 
كل عام و أنتم الخير وكل عام والخير أنتم 

عيد فطر مبارك على الجميع

----------


## محمد العزام

اللهم اجعلنا من من المغفور لهم في شهرك الكريم 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان المقبل على اتم وجه ولحسن عبادتك 

اللهم تقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا وقراتنا 





كل عام وانتم بخير واعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات 


كل عام وانتي بخير دموع وبتحقيق الاماني والامنيات 

اشكرك على اللفته الكريمة بطرح الموضوع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اللهم اجعلنا من من المغفور لهم في شهرك الكريم 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان المقبل على اتم وجه ولحسن عبادتك 

اللهم تقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا وقراتنا 





كل عام وانتم بخير واعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات 


كل عام وانتي بخير دموع وبتحقيق الاماني والامنيات 


اللهم اعده العام المقبل على الامتين العربية والاسلامية بظل امن وآمان اللهم آمين 

كل عام وانتم بالف خير أعضاء منتدنا الغالي عساكم من عواده .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تحيه أخويه خالصه لوجه الكريم , وبعد

الى جميع الاعضاء الكرام من العضويه رقم 1 الى العضويه رقم ما لا نهاية 

من أعرف منهم و من لا اعرف , من رحل منهم ومن بقي ....
سواء كانت تغيرت الأماكن , تبدلت الاحوال او تغيرت الأسماء ,,,,,,
كل من مررت في يومٍ بطريقهم في هذه الابتسامه 
كل عام وانتم الى الله أقرب , و على دين الكريم أثبت...
تقبل الله صيامكم ,قيامكم و طاعتكم 

بارك الله في عيدكم بالمغفرة و القبول


عيد مبارك على الجميع وجعل أيام الجميع سعيدة يارب 

لن أخص احداً بالذكر هنا كي لايزعل احد مني 

فكل عام وقلوب الجميع بخير وسلامة وسعادة 

.. وتقبل الله من الجميع طاعتهم في مفارقنا الغالي .

----------


## shams spring

*كـــل عام والنتم بالف الف خير
يا اعضاء منتديات الحصن
وتقبل الله طاعتهم *

----------


## دموع الغصون

..
كل عام و أنتم بخير 
كل عام ونحن على الطاعات أدوم 
كل عام ونحن إلى الله اقرب 
محمد العزام ، تحية عسكرية ، الوردة الأردنية ، شمس 
كل عام و أنتم بألف خير 
ينعاد على الجميع بصحة وسلامة

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*سباقة لكل خير
دموع الغصون؛
ولكل من سكن هذا المكان
كل عام وأنتم بخير*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الخير بأرواحكم الطيبة 
ولك أيضاً ضعف ما تتمنى لنا 
كل عام و أنت للخير عنوان

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*كل عام وانتم بألف ألف ألف خير أعاده الله عليكم وقد تحققت كل امانيكم ..
كل الحب لكم فرداً فرداً ... 

هاد العيد رقم 5 اللي بمر وانا معكم .. عسى تمضى الأعياد بالعشرات وانا ايضاً معكم ، ربي لا يحرمني منكم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

و أنت بألف خير " هدوء " 
إن شاء الله العمر الطويل لالك و بلتحق العيد 100 بالحصن 
تقبل الله طاعاتكم

----------


## علاء سماره

كل عام والجميع بالف الف الف خيييير
او ينعاد عليكوا بصحة والسلامه

----------


## دموع الغصون

ينعاد علينا وعليك " علاء " 
كل عام و أنت بألف خير

----------

